# Canada Day - Wednesday



## Red (Jun 27, 2015)

Coming up here in Canada.........Wednesday, July 1st, 2015.......Fireworks (join us setting your money on fire).....

Canada day in 2015 is on a Wednesday so you'd have to take two days off (Monday and Tuesday or Thursday and Friday) to make Canada day a long weekend - which may not be such a bad idea: a five-day long weekend!
Canada Day celebrates the birthday of Canada. On July 1, 1867 Canada became a new federation with its own constitution by signing the Constitution Act - formerly known as the British North America Act.
Canada Day is a national statutory holiday celebrated in all provinces and territories and it is a day off for most businesses.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 27, 2015)

Happy Canada Day to you Red, and all of our Canadian members!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 28, 2015)

.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks, Ken and SB, Happy Birthday Canada!


----------



## jujube (Jun 29, 2015)

Detroit and Windsor, Canada,  used to have a joint "Freedom Day" to celebrate both holidays.  One year they had what was at that time the largest fireworks display in the world: over four hours of non-stop fireworks shot off from several barges in the Detroit river between the two cities.  It was spectacular.  One year we watched them for 2 1/2 hours from the top of the Cobo Hall parking garage until my ears couldn't take it any more.  The sound echoed off the buildings and you felt like you were in a lithotripsy machine.  My ears were ringing for about a week afterwards.


----------



## Red (Jun 29, 2015)

Pretty hard to beat the Chinese when it comes to fireworks.............................they are the Masters...
This Hunan Province town is where fireworks were invented, and the show has never been equaled in the West.                                                             


https://www.youtube.com/embed/_LpMB...rder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>&autoplay=1


----------



## imp (Jun 29, 2015)

Ah, fireworks! A pet subject which began at age 11, sent away for a nice display, which arrived by Railway Express Agency (remember them?). I bought a Money Order at our "Currency Exchange" a new concept in our straight-laced little town, no question about age, told my Mother I had ordered them. 

By 14, I was making some of my own. Sustained 2nd. degree burns over my face and hand, looked like Frankenstein after healed, kids in school shunned me, likely mentally scarred for a long time. My face looked the color of a plum! Of course, Chemistry fell by the wayside for a few years, giving way to high-voltage experimentation. In retrospect, Had I had a boy of my own, like me, I might have "crowned" him!     imp


----------



## Red (Jun 29, 2015)

We would be safer and it would be cheaper if we celebrated with "Bubbles" instead....................................................................................

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/KMrvR836TFI?rel=0


----------



## Cookie (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks Red, that was a super duper fireworks show.  

Happy Canada Day!


----------



## Red (Jun 30, 2015)

Same back to you Cookie. Love the dogs.


----------



## Pam (Jun 30, 2015)

...............


----------



## Cookie (Jun 30, 2015)

Again, Happy Canada Day Today!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2015)

Happy Canada Day!


----------



## Pam (Jun 30, 2015)

Happy Canada Day!


----------

